# Broker for forex futures?



## jkool (23 April 2012)

Hello,

I have look through few threads here and found some good recommendations for forex brokers. This is great for spot trading however could anyone please recommend a broker who allows me to hedge my trading using forex futures?

Basically I am searching for a forex tool (a future / an option) allowing me to "lock in" todays exchange rate for duration of say 1-3 months. 

Appreciate your help

jkool


----------



## havaiana (23 May 2012)

Igmarkets have Options for this, no idea how competitive they are in terms of transaction costs


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 May 2012)

jkool said:


> I have look through few threads here and found some good recommendations for forex brokers. This is great for spot trading however could anyone please recommend a broker who allows me to hedge my trading using forex futures?
> 
> Basically I am searching for a forex tool (a future / an option) allowing me to "lock in" todays exchange rate for duration of say 1-3 months.



You can do that with spot FX. Futs are generally big contracts around $100,000 value. Why can you not just use spot FX


----------



## TulipFX (24 May 2012)

jkool said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have look through few threads here and found some good recommendations for forex brokers. This is great for spot trading however could anyone please recommend a broker who allows me to hedge my trading using forex futures?
> 
> ...




Perhaps this service might be of use to you: http://www.ozforex.com.au/our-services/fx-options


----------



## havaiana (24 May 2012)

TulipFX said:


> Perhaps this service might be of use to you: http://www.ozforex.com.au/our-services/fx-options




and another aussie one here:
http://forexsport.com/


----------

